# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. منتدى البوكسات الأصلية Original Boxes قسم Advance-Box - ATF تنويهات : New ATF NITRO Box Released!! Pre-Activated

## AMR@RAMZI

Introducing the new ATF Nitro Pre-Activated Boxes...     
The latest addition to ATF Team's Super Fast FBUS Flasher Family. 
اضافه جديده من فريق التيربو فلاشر 
Now Pre-Activated and Ready to work with The ATF Network. 
الان البوكس المفعل والجاهز للتعامل الكامل مع شبكة A.T.F 
Just connect it to your USB Port and you will be ready to Rule the World of Nokia Phones. 
فقط قم بتوصيله بمنفذ اليو اس بى وتصبح جاهزا لحكم عالم النوكيااات 
Welcome to The ATF Newtork! 
- Authorize RAP3Gv3 Phones (0 Credits)
- Authorize RAP3Gv4 Phones (0 Credits)
- Authorize Rapido Phones (0 Credits)
- Authorize RapuYama v1 Phones (0 Credits)
- Authorize RapuYama v2 Phones (0 Credits)
- Authorize Broadcom 21351 Phones (5 ATF NEtwork Credits)
- Upload SL3 BruteForce Unlock Job (25 SL3 BF Credits) 
-اتصال هواتف RAP3Gv3 بشبكة التيربو فلاشر (مجانا )
-اتصال هواتف RAP3Gv4 بشبكة التيربو فلاشر ( مجانا )
-اتصال هواتف Rapido بشبكة التيربو فلاشر (مجانا )
-اتصال هواتف RapuYama v1 بشبكة التيربو فلاشر (مجانا )
-اتصال هواتف RapuYama v2 بشبكة التيربو فلاشر (مجانا )
- -اتصال هواتف Broadcom 21351 بشبكة التيربو فلاشر ( 5 كريدت )
-رفع ملفات sha الخاصه بفك شفرة هواتف sl3 على سيرفر التيربو فلاشر
لتتم فك شفرتها ( 25 كريدت فك شفره )
Stand Alone Functions after the Phone is Authorized: 
الخدمات التى يقدمها البوكس لاى هاتف يتم اتصاله بشبكة التيربو فلاشر حتى فى عدم وجود اتصال بالانترنت 
- Repair Super Dongle Keys
تصليح مناطق السوبر دونجل والتى تتسبب فى فصل الهاتف كل فتره مابين 3-15 دقيقه
- Stand Alone SX-4 Authorization for PM 1 and 309
الاتصال بالسيرفر وتنزيل حقول 1& 309 ( RFBB ) دون الاتصال بالانترنت
- Decrypt PM 120 Hashes for Brute Force Unlock
سحب الملفات المطلوبه لفك شفرة هواتف SL3
Other Unique Functions:
مميزات فريد اخرى
- Full MAEMO and MEEGO Flashing Support (N900, N950 and N9-00)
دعم كامل لهواتف التى تعتمد على نظم مايمو وميجو مثل
(N900, N950 and N9-00)
- Read FULL Flash (NOR and NAND) from any BB5 Phone
الصاعقه التى اضيفت جديد فى البوكس وهى امكانية سحب الفلاشه من على الهاتف قبل البدء فى عمل اى شيئ وطبعا هذه خاصيه جميله خاصة لهواتف sl3 فكل ماعليك هو سحب ملفات الباك اب كاااامله وسحب الفلاشه على جهازك ( وتبقا امنت نفسك )
وبعد كدا اعمل اللى انت عاوزه فى التليفون من ايريز او داونجريد من غير خوف
- Extract Videos, Pictures and other Files from Flash DUMPS
امكانية استخلاص ملفات الفيديو والصور وبعض الملفات الاخرى من الفلاشات المسحوبه
- Extract FULL Contact List from Symbian ^3, Symbian Anna and Symbian Belle Phones
استخراج الاسماء من الفلاشات المسحوبه لهواتف ^3, Symbian Anna and Symbian Belle Phones
- Stand Alone SL3 Mastercode to 15-digit NCK Code Calculation for ALL Lock Levels
فك تشفير هواتف sl3 عن طريق تحويل الماستر كود الى 15 رقم يتم ادخالهم للهاتف فيتم فك الشفير
Basic Test and Repair Functions: 
- Super Fast FBUS Flashing for ALL BB5 Phones
تفليش سريع جدا لهواتف جيل BB5 بكابل F-bus وهذا ليس بجديد على فريق التيربو
- Super Fast USB Flashing for ALL BB5 Phones
تفليش يو اس بى سريع جدا لهواتف BB5 وهذا ايضا ليس بجديد
- it'Support Full Writing of Original Nokia RPL (PA_SIMOC30 Included)
القنبله دعم كامل لكتابة ملفات الـ RPL الاصليه ( اى المسحوبه من على الاجهزه ) لهواتف BB5 بما فيهم هواتف SL3 حيث عانى الكثير من بوكس معين او دونجل معين حيث يقوم احيانا بكتابة ملف الار بى ال وهميا وعند عمل سكان مره اخرى تجد ان السيريال مثلا لايزال تالف (123456...)
- Safe Flashing for Infineon FBUS Phones (XG101, XG110)
تفليش امن بكابل F-bus للهواتف الجديده التى تعتمد على بروسيسور جديد يدعى infineon
- Safe Flashing for Infineon USB Phones (XG213)
تفليش امن بكابل اليو اس بى لهواتف infineon
- Fast Flashing for DCT4 Phones
تفليش سريع لهواتف DCT4
- Stand Alone SL1 Simlock Repair
اصلاح مناطق التشفير القديمه الاوليه فى شركة نوكيا SL1 دون الاتصال بالانترنت
- Stand Alone SL2 Simlock Repair
اصلاح مناطق التشفير SL2 وهى المرحله اللى بعد SL1 علطول اى انها الى حد ما معقده شويه عن فئة SL1 - او هما فاكرين كدا -   
- Stand Alone SL3 to SL2 Downgrade for Rapido Phones with OLD ROOTHASH CAEEBB65D3C48E6DC73B49DC5063A2EE
- Stand Alone SL1 Super Dongle Repair
- Stand Along SL1 SX-4 Authorize
- Stand Alone SL2 Super Donge Repair
- Stand Alone SL2 SX-4 Authorize
- Stand Alone DCT4 ASIC 11 RSA Unlock
- Stand Alone DCT4 IMEI Repair for ALL ASIC
- Stand Alone DCT4 Generate RPL for ALL ASIC 
خدمات معروفه قبلا من البوكس العملاق التيربو فلاشر

----------


## mohamed73

*جزاك الله كل خير*

----------


## محمد السيد

بارك الله فيك

----------


## salinas

*بارك الله فيك *

----------


## seffari

*بارك الله فيك*

----------


## امير الصمت

تسلم ايدك يا غالى

----------


## Shamseldeen Victory

شكرا يابوب على التحديث وشرحه موضوع مهم  (¸. •'´(¸.•'´ * `'•.¸)`'•.¸)
«´¨`.¸.* شكرا لك *. ¸.´¨`»
«´¨`.¸.* بارك الله  فيك *. ¸.´¨`»
«´¨`.¸.*ننتظر جديدك *¸.´¨`»
(¸. •'´(¸.•'´ * `'•.¸)`'•.¸)

----------


## nadoui

بارك الله فيك

----------


## gsm4maroc

جزاك الله خيرا

----------


## khaled_moon

جزاك الله خيراااا

----------


## yassin55

جزك الله كل خير وجعلهو فى ميزان حسناتك

----------


## mor71

*جزاك الله كل خير*

----------


## mzsarrs

تسلم ايدك يا غالى

----------


## amchebek

سبحان الله وبحمده 
سبحان الله العظيم

----------


## youky

بارك الله فيك

----------


## hakym75

تسلم ايدك يا غالى

----------


## benachar brahi

بارك الله بك

----------


## benachar brahi

الحمدلله

----------


## سيمو2222

يعطيك العافيه

----------


## karekamomo

شكررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررا5

----------


## ighdriss

*جزاك الله كل خير*

----------


## محمدالشمري

بارك الله فيك

----------


## khalid-ma

بارك الله بيك

----------


## hamidr9

جزاك الله كل خير

----------


## ستارالعراق

تسلم ايدك

----------


## hajii

مشكور بارك الله بيك

----------

